# Pause Bar Stays Up Too Long!



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

I like the bar showing me where I am in my program, but I wish it would disappear after a second or two. Frequently, I pause a show because they have text on the screen that doesn't stay up long enough for me. Unfortunately, the pause bar covers them, so I can't read them anyway!

It seems that the bar disappears eventually, but I don't want to wait for a whole minute for it to disappear.

By the way, does anybody who works on TiVo or the machines monitor this board? I don't get the impression that they're responding to any suggestions. Is this a waste of time?

Thanks!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I believe you can push the Clear button to remove the progress bar from the screen.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

The clear button will do what you request or you can activate a Backdoor code that will remove the status bar quicker, while playing back a program enter Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select.


----------



## rhain (Nov 3, 2004)

Or you can press the 'play' button again and the status bar will go away.

Robert


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

dswallow said:


> I believe you can push the Clear button to remove the progress bar from the screen.


Thank you! I didn't even REALIZE there was a CLEAR button on there, but I was able to find it. Of course, it was the last button I looked at.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

rhain said:


> Or you can press the 'play' button again and the status bar will go away.
> 
> Robert


Right--I knew that, but then I couldn't have it paused, which is what I needed in the first place).

Thanks for the response--the CLEAR button does the trick!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Markell said:


> By the way, does anybody who works on TiVo or the machines monitor this board? I don't get the impression that they're responding to any suggestions. Is this a waste of time?


Remember, this site is not owned or operated by TiVo. That being said, folks at TiVo do in fact monitor the forum. However, it may not be regular. For instance, if it is a busy time (such as roll-out of new software, roll-out of the Series 3 , or something similar), I would expect it might take longer for them to respond. TiVoJerry and TiVoPony do respond as quickly as possible, especially if you have a problem that is not getting resolved by TiVo Support.

And don't forget about TiVoShanan.......If you are feeling down, she might very well be able to raise your spirits with her avatar.........

Consider the input of the TiVo folks here a huge bonus. Replay never did anything like this....nor does Comcast....etc......


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

jlb said:


> Remember, this site is not owned or operated by TiVo. That being said, folks at TiVo do in fact monitor the forum. However, it may not be regular. For instance, if it is a busy time (such as roll-out of new software, roll-out of the Series 3 , or something similar), I would expect it might take longer for them to respond. TiVoJerry and TiVoPony do respond as quickly as possible, especially if you have a problem that is not getting resolved by TiVo Support.
> 
> And don't forget about TiVoShanan.......If you are feeling down, she might very well be able to raise your spirits with her avatar.........
> 
> Consider the input of the TiVo folks here a huge bonus. Replay never did anything like this....nor does Comcast....etc......


COMCAST doesn't even provide the right address for sending mail, I don't think! Anyhow, I hope the TiVo folks consider our free advice to be a huge bonus, as well!


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

jlb said:


> And don't forget about TiVoShanan.......If you are feeling down, she might very well be able to raise your spirits with her avatar.........
> .


Sweetness.

Mirrored right back 'atcha!


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

This is all new to me--so I hadn't "forgotten" about either TiVo Shanan or the fact that this was not operated by TiVo. I didn't even know what an avatar was until this week. So, thanks Jib for your comments, and thanks to Shanan for posting her decidedly beautiful avatar. (Your comments inspired me to call TiVo about my caption problem, which didn't help me, but at least I knew to do it.)


----------

